# How To Communicate with Family when the SHTF



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi there. I've recently started prepping and am taking it one category at a time. Right now I'm trying to figure out the best way to communicate with my wife if we aren't together when the SHTF. Let's say that something happens and cell phones stop working (EMP?) or the lines are just too busy to get through. I'm thinking of getting two handheld, battery-powered 2-way radios, putting them in Faraday bags and storing one in each of our cars. That way if something happens we can still have working radios to communicate. Does that make sense? Is there a better way to communicate I haven't thought of?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Go to where she is, and talk to her.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Drymr said:


> Hi there. I've recently started prepping and am taking it one category at a time. Right now I'm trying to figure out the best way to communicate with my wife if we aren't together when the SHTF. Let's say that something happens and cell phones stop working (EMP?) or the lines are just too busy to get through. I'm thinking of getting two handheld, battery-powered 2-way radios, putting them in Faraday bags and storing one in each of our cars. That way if something happens we can still have working radios to communicate. Does that make sense? Is there a better way to communicate I haven't thought of?


If you can't communicate with each other, proceed to a designated meeting place. 
You both have to plan where that meeting place should be (depending on varying type of scenario). It could be your home, or elsewhere (if meeting back at home is not possible anymore).


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Drymr said:


> Hi there. I've recently started prepping and am taking it one category at a time. Right now I'm trying to figure out the best way to communicate with my wife if we aren't together when the SHTF. Let's say that something happens and cell phones stop working (EMP?) or the lines are just too busy to get through. I'm thinking of getting two handheld, battery-powered 2-way radios, putting them in Faraday bags and storing one in each of our cars. That way if something happens we can still have working radios to communicate. Does that make sense? Is there a better way to communicate I haven't thought of?


If you're just getting started you may want to consider if 2-way radios are at the top of your must have list. Prepping is expensive. Things like food, water, firearms, keeping your house warm in a grid down situation and medical supplies are more important. So, as charito said, consider having a designated place to meet because that doesn't require any money.

But if it's really worth the money to you, then I think your idea sounds good if you can make it work. What distance can the radios you have in mind transmit/receive, and what's the farthest away from each other you're likely to be?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

2-ways are fine, as long as they are fully capable of functioning at the distance you require. Remember, the claims on the package will be grossly overstated. Buy the best you can afford, and actually test them under different conditions to verify they will work.

And as stated before, have a plan to meet at a certain location.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Most hand helds are short. Unless you can get some military comms.
but, let us know what you find. In a city, getting to a place designated may be difficult if not impossible when the purge happens.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Go to where she is, and talk to her.


Not sure if you're joking or not. Hard to tell with text. We're often traveling separately and don't know where the other is at any given time.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

charito said:


> If you can't communicate with each other, proceed to a designated meeting place.
> You both have to plan where that meeting place should be (depending on varying type of scenario). It could be your home, or elsewhere (if meeting back at home is not possible anymore).


We have arranged to meet at home if possible, or at her parents' cabin if we need to evacuate, but the bottom line is that there's nothing better than actually being able to coordinate in real time. I assume things can go sideways very quickly and all carefully laid plans will be out the window. We live in Toronto (Canada) and the streets are very congested on a good day. If a disaster happens this place will be a mess. We might not be able to actually get out of the City or reach home quickly. There are a lot of factors that could go wrong.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A predetermined meeting place that you can walk to would be best, I think. If your phones don't work because power is out, it won't be long before the roads are a gridlocked mess due to traffic lights being out, lack of gasoline, etc. How will having a radio help you?


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Annie said:


> If you're just getting started you may want to consider if 2-way radios are at the top of your must have list. Prepping is expensive. Things like food, water, firearms, keeping your house warm in a grid down situation and medical supplies are more important. So, as charito said, consider having a designated place to meet because that doesn't require any money.
> 
> But if it's really worth the money to you, then I think your idea sounds good if you can make it work. What distance can the radios you have in mind transmit/receive, and what's the farthest away from each other you're likely to be?


So far I've been collecting medical supplies, items for our bug out bags, and am working on a list of food for long term storage. Firearms is a bit of an issue up here in the north. We don't have the 2nd Amendment, but you can still buy guns. The problem is more from my wife. She doesn't want a gun in the house 

In terms of radios, in general we won't be farther than 30 miles apart but in the summer time it can be as far as 90 miles. I don't know if radios can actually reach that far. I don't know anything about radios yet and am open to suggestions if anyone is.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> A predetermined meeting place that you can walk to would be best, I think. If your phones don't work because power is out, it won't be long before the roads are a gridlocked mess due to traffic lights being out, lack of gasoline, etc. How will having a radio help you?


A radio will help coordinate a new meeting place if we can't both reach the predetermined meeting place. Like you say, it won't be long before the roads become a mess and it's possible we won't be able to get to our original place.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Drymr said:


> So far I've been collecting medical supplies, items for our bug out bags, and am working on a list of food for long term storage. Firearms is a bit of an issue up here in the north. We don't have the 2nd Amendment, but you can still buy guns. The problem is more from my wife. *She doesn't want a gun in the house *
> 
> In terms of radios, in general we won't be farther than 30 miles apart but in the summer time it can be as far as 90 miles. I don't know if radios can actually reach that far. I don't know anything about radios yet and am open to suggestions if anyone is.


well... good thing you will have all those preps for your neighbors that have guns to use to survive.. ask them what radios they prefer....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You don't have a communication problem as much as you have a self-defense problem. You must try to convince your wife that all of your preps will continue to be yours, only if you can defend them. Good luck.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> well... good thing you will have all those preps for your neighbors that have guns to use to survive.. ask them what radios they prefer....


Ha! Yeah, I'll hang up a sign on my door that says "not home". Maybe that'll fool them. I'm working on my wife's resolve but it's like water on a rock... takes long term planning


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Drymr said:


> We have arranged to meet at home if possible, or at her parents' cabin if we need to evacuate, but the bottom line is that there's nothing better than actually being able to coordinate in real time. I assume things can go sideways very quickly and all carefully laid plans will be out the window. We live in Toronto (Canada) and the streets are very congested on a good day. If a disaster happens this place will be a mess. We might not be able to actually get out of the City or reach home quickly. There are a lot of factors that could go wrong.


I hear you. I'm Canadian myself, but we live in a smaller city. We're both home most of the time, too....


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Drymr said:


> So far I've been collecting medical supplies, items for our bug out bags, and am working on a list of food for long term storage. Firearms is a bit of an issue up here in the north. We don't have the 2nd Amendment, but you can still buy guns. The problem is more from my wife. She doesn't want a gun in the house


What's her reason for not wanting to have guns in the house?

Mainly to avoid any accidents and quarrel between you two, can you hide the gun somewhere she'll never look? 
Like underneath floorboards, or up in the ceiling, or between walls? You know her more than I do - find a place where you know she'll never see them.

If ever the time comes you need those guns - I don't think she'll be blasting you for having them! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Drymr said:


> Ha! Yeah, I'll hang up a sign on my door that says "not home". Maybe that'll fool them. I'm working on my wife's resolve but it's like water on a rock... takes long term planning


Use youtube. Get some videos that shows looting, and accounts of crimes. Venezuela is a good one. You really have to explain to her that when people are starving, they'll do anything.

There was a good article that was about a survivor in Bosnia - I got it from one of the folks here - and it really gives you the horror of it. She has to realize that. Ask her if she thinks it's better to be defenseless - get her to answer that.

Stress the fact when there's lawlessness, you're at the mercy of aggressors. Check this out:

Bosnia war survivor warns of things to come in collapse of America - NaturalNews.com


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Drymr said:


> The problem is more from my wife. She doesn't want a gun in the house


We've demonized guns so much in Canada.......that maybe she's just scared around guns. 
Make an agreement with her, reassure her that the guns stays safely in a hiding place, that they'll only come out when they're needed.

Make her understand that when you (as the man of the house) are forced to defend her, and your home - you better have something to use!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Drymr said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not. Hard to tell with text. We're often traveling separately and don't know where the other is at any given time.


Then walkie-talkies from Walmart aren't going to help you. If you don't know where she is, if the cell service goes out, you either find her or you don't communicate, with or without toy radios.

Your priorities are scrambled, as far as preparing for disaster is concerned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Drymr said:


> So far I've been collecting medical supplies, items for our bug out bags, and am working on a list of food for long term storage. Firearms is a bit of an issue up here in the north. We don't have the 2nd Amendment, but you can still buy guns. *The problem is more from my wife. She doesn't want a gun in the house *
> 
> In terms of radios, in general we won't be farther than 30 miles apart but in the summer time it can be as far as 90 miles. I don't know if radios can actually reach that far. I don't know anything about radios yet and am open to suggestions if anyone is.


You, Sir, have come to the right place! :vs_peace:

Slippy's Pike Building Emporium and Marriage Counseling, Inc is open and ready for bidness!

And bidness is good! :vs_wave:

First; Please post a picture of your wife, clothing optional.

B; Once forementioned picture is posted, Ole Slippy will provide an in-depth diagnosis of your problem.

3; (SLIPPY YELLS IN HIS "ACT LIKE A DAMN MAN AND GET YOUR FREAKIN' HOUSE IN ORDER" voice)...

"ACT LIKE A DAMN MAN AND GET YOUR FREAKIN' HOUSE IN ORDER"

(We accept checks, credit cards (2.5% fee) and CASH!)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

True Depiction of conversations before Slippy purchases another firearm (or anything else for that matter)...Allow me to set the stage...Slippy had an opportunity to buy a damn fine Springfield 1911 a few months ago. Being the wonderful husband that he is, Slippy runs it by Mrs Slippy showing her the respect that she has earned;

Slippy: Honey, I've finally found the Springfied 1911 model that I have been looking for, I'm thinking about buying it. What do you think?

Mrs Slippy: Haven't you been looking for this gun for like 3 years?

Slippy: Yes Dear, if you think we should re-allocate the $1500 it will take to buy this firearm, then by all means I'll do whatever you think.

Mrs Slippy: You are the best husband, friend and of course lover that a woman could ever find. You go out and buy that 1911 and when you come back, I'll be ready and waiting for you to do whatever you want to me, you bad boy...:devil:

:vs_smile:

View attachment 54634


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy! I didn't know you wrote fiction. And with guns and Women from Venus in the same story; why, it's a winner.


----------



## SouthernWolf (Sep 17, 2017)

I am kinda having the same issue on Comms. Me and my wife both work in the same town, 45 miles from home. My worst fear is having an EMP take out transportation while she is at work, and I'm at home and she has to make the trip on her own.

We live in a hilly area, and from looking at topo maps there could be a 450 foot difference between the elevation of the house (home is up high), and places she may be along the trip. Therefore I don't trust some of the huge numbers the handheld comms throw out.

So back to the original question, do I have any options for handled comms?


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Slippy said:


> You, Sir, have come to the right place! :vs_peace:
> 
> Slippy's Pike Building Emporium and Marriage Counseling, Inc is open and ready for bidness!
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh: Slippy, I'm more scared of her than I am of you and your voice. Trust me, you've met your match.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Slippy said:


> True Depiction of conversations before Slippy purchases another firearm (or anything else for that matter)...Allow me to set the stage...Slippy had an opportunity to buy a damn fine Springfield 1911 a few months ago. Being the wonderful husband that he is, Slippy runs it by Mrs Slippy showing her the respect that she has earned;
> 
> Slippy: Honey, I've finally found the Springfied 1911 model that I have been looking for, I'm thinking about buying it. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Dude, are you even really married? I don't believe that conversation actually happened anywhere except maybe in your own head


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Drymr said:


> Dude, are you even really married? I don't believe that conversation actually happened anywhere except maybe in your own head


Mr Slippy's just being fanciful. :tango_face_smile: That's a pricey gun @Slippy !


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

30mi from a blister pack radio is just not going to happen. You should be looking into getting ham license. As it cost less than $20. Study guides are free. If you dont have thr time to study then theres no help. Theres alot of things in preparation that require time and learning new things. You cant just throw money at a problem and expect it to help.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> You, Sir, have come to the right place! :vs_peace:
> 
> Slippy's Pike Building Emporium and Marriage Counseling, Inc is open and ready for bidness!
> 
> ...


NB you'll note that in the phrase: DAMN MAN the CAVE bit is silent.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think a series of meeting places times say event + 8 hours , event + 72 hours. 

Short range Family radios do not have much range but can be helpful at sporting events, camping and on a cruise ship. 5 Amp hand held Ham Radios are pretty good but they do not have a lot of power/ range either especially if you just use the antenna on the hand held. I would spend money on a stronger radio that you can mount in a car but can take out and carry along with a battery and a small solar panel. Heavy - you want to have a vehicle , bike, cart, boat to carry it far. Go to a Ham radio day and look at the set ups some of the guys have for a portable . Disadvantage takes time to put up antenna and take it back down. 

On cell phones text usually works when a phone won't . Make sure you have chargers in the car perhaps a recharge stick to carry . 

You should also have a series of friends and family spread around the country / world to leave messages with. Crazy how you cannot reach someone on the other side of town but can get a video feed to Asia and they can still get a phone call in to the other side of town.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Drymr said:


> Dude, are you even really married? I don't believe that conversation actually happened anywhere except maybe in your own head


Dude, (HA!)

Yes, we are married going on 31 and conversations like that one happened many many times. It is one of the secrets to a long marriage.

Yes, the Springfield 1911 Tactical Response Pistol is in my safe as we speak. Every weapon we own, Mrs S, has shot and mostly approved of the purchase...except those that I had when I entered the marriage. FYI Mrs Slippy is as good with a rifle at 100-200 yards as I am. Handguns, I'm a bit better, canning, she is the winner.

FYI...We have a 30acre homestead with a nice garden, a fantastic self sufficient system, plenty of deer, rabbit, squirrels and other things to feed us. Our food rotation system has been fine tuned over the years, our defense system is pretty damn good...partly dependent on our two Sons making it to Slippy Lodge post SHTF.

Phuque with us and you will find your head on an elegant handmade Pike.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Mr Slippy's just being fanciful. :tango_face_smile: That's a pricey gun @Slippy !


That gun makes me a much better shooter. Very accurate and very smooth trigger. Sights are fantastic too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> That gun makes me a much better shooter. Very accurate and very smooth trigger. Sights are fantastic too.


Mrs Slippy should give the go-ahead. Mrs Slippy approved!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

guy - noticed you mentioned storing any radio gear purchased in Faraday bags - don't get started wrong with your EMP prepping by buying into those static bags or wrapping radio gear in aluminum foil .... get solid metal containers - like a heavy trash can for home use and a metal lock box for the car ....

whether you think you have emergency modern communications established or not - you still need to go old school .... set up a ''mailbox'' somewhere around the home property - not in or attached to the buildings - somewhere a PVC tube or metal container will survive the buildings being destroyed .... store paper and pen along with a livestock marker or a paint stick - if you have any interior walls or a garage door use the marker to leave a graffiti message ''Check Mailbox'' ''Message in Mailbox'' ect ect ...

in regard to bugging out separately or being separated and meeting at a planned rendezvous - having message drops aren't practical - but leaving cryptic paint stick wall messages or telltale signs of travel route can be a big assist in tracking ... here in the US every town has a US Post Office - that likely will survive any rampage - they make good designated route locations for messaging ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> guy - noticed you mentioned storing any radio gear purchased in Faraday bags - don't get started wrong with your EMP prepping by buying into those static bags or wrapping radio gear in aluminum foil .... get solid metal containers - like a heavy trash can for home use and a metal lock box for the car ....


I use all of the above, so what is wrong about EMP bags or foil wrapped boxes? Dr. Arthur Bradley has tested the bags & some are better than others. I use the ones he recommends. Anything that I have in a bag is double protected, either being inside another larger bag or inside a separate Faraday enclosure... such as a solid metal container. I also have other devices protected by aluminum foil wrap, such as my flex well pump in storage plus some solar panels. EMP protection thru a Faraday enclosure does not require solid metal. You do need to understand what you are doing, but there is plenty of discussion here & elsewhere to instruct anyone.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If you can lay down the law to your wife and tell her how things are going to be, you need a new wife.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Brettny said:


> 30mi from a blister pack radio is just not going to happen. You should be looking into getting ham license. As it cost less than $20. Study guides are free. If you dont have thr time to study then theres no help. Theres alot of things in preparation that require time and learning new things. You cant just throw money at a problem and expect it to help.


I'm actually in middle of reading the study guide!


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> guy - noticed you mentioned storing any radio gear purchased in Faraday bags - don't get started wrong with your EMP prepping by buying into those static bags or wrapping radio gear in aluminum foil .... get solid metal containers - like a heavy trash can for home use and a metal lock box for the car ....
> 
> whether you think you have emergency modern communications established or not - you still need to go old school .... set up a ''mailbox'' somewhere around the home property - not in or attached to the buildings - somewhere a PVC tube or metal container will survive the buildings being destroyed .... store paper and pen along with a livestock marker or a paint stick - if you have any interior walls or a garage door use the marker to leave a graffiti message ''Check Mailbox'' ''Message in Mailbox'' ect ect ...
> 
> in regard to bugging out separately or being separated and meeting at a planned rendezvous - having message drops aren't practical - but leaving cryptic paint stick wall messages or telltale signs of travel route can be a big assist in tracking ... here in the US every town has a US Post Office - that likely will survive any rampage - they make good designated route locations for messaging ....


Thanks for the advice. A metal lock box works as a Faraday cage?


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> If you can lay down the law to your wife and tell her how things are going to be, you need a new wife.


Amen!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

charito said:


> If you can't communicate with each other, proceed to a designated meeting place.
> You both have to plan where that meeting place should be (depending on varying type of scenario). It could be your home, or elsewhere (if meeting back at home is not possible anymore).


Charito has the answer.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> I use all of the above, so what is wrong about EMP bags or foil wrapped boxes? Dr. Arthur Bradley has tested the bags & some are better than others. I use the ones he recommends. Anything that I have in a bag is double protected, either being inside another larger bag or inside a separate Faraday enclosure... such as a solid metal container. I also have other devices protected by aluminum foil wrap, such as my flex well pump in storage plus some solar panels. EMP protection thru a Faraday enclosure does not require solid metal. You do need to understand what you are doing, but there is plenty of discussion here & elsewhere to instruct anyone.


luv the Doc - but he's hawking the damn bags on the same site he is claiming successful testing - if you go to the warranty page - it's nothing but BS doubletalk that some screw U in the azz lawyer wrote up - there is absolutely no guarantee the bags work for ANYTHING ....

do whatever you want with your invaluable and irreplaceable electronics - the military is prepping hard for an all out primary EMP attack - if you think wrapping your commo gear like a lunch box sandwich is good enough - live or die with the results .... I'm just warning the newbie preppers .....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Drymr said:


> Thanks for the advice. A metal lock box works as a Faraday cage?


all depends basically on the lid design and quality of the overall construction - some cheap tool box type box most likely have a bad overlapping lid and even pinhole openings in the corners and around the hardware fittings .... most of the DIY retro-fit Faraday cages need fine tuning to guarantee conductivity and assure total closure ....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

in this day and age of mobile electronic communication devices the most secure way is - the old fashion way your mouth.
in the intelligence community they are back to passing hand written notes and a human messenger because it is the most secure way.
have a plan- not necessary to follow to the T but to use as a outline because nothing ever goes by the book in life. 
the best option has already been stated -a rendezvous point or points in case one is compromised. ever heard the term going to plan B.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Drymr said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not. Hard to tell with text. We're often traveling separately and don't know where the other is at any given time.


Well, that's kinda on you then, you probably need to change your procedures up.

My wife and I are never in the same town on work days, but she knows where I am and where I am going at all times, and she also knows our "rally points" where we will both head under circumstances. For example, if we are both out and about and an EMP hits, we both know to go home by the fastest available safe method. We also have other rally points.

Perhaps it's easier for those of us who lived 40 years of our lives before cell phones were a thing. We never had them, so we knew how to get along without them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> ........... there is absolutely no guarantee the bags work for ANYTHING ................ .....


And what tried-in-the-field testing has YOUR faraday thingamabobs gone through to 'guarantee' they'll work? I'd venture to say 99.9999% of the stuff out there has never been _truly_ tested.

And as for a guarantee...... once NK drops a bomb on us, do you think you're going to call up the manufacturer of your faraday enclosures and make a claim?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

SouthernWolf said:


> I am kinda having the same issue on Comms. Me and my wife both work in the same town, 45 miles from home. My worst fear is having an EMP take out transportation while she is at work, and I'm at home and she has to make the trip on her own.
> 
> We live in a hilly area, and from looking at topo maps there could be a 450 foot difference between the elevation of the house (home is up high), and places she may be along the trip. Therefore I don't trust some of the huge numbers the handheld comms throw out.
> 
> So back to the original question, do I have any options for handled comms?


Does your area have a local radio club or just a nice ham that operates a repeater? I do not have the range on my hand held to do much but with the repeaters I can talk easily 60 miles away .

If you have not tried to find a local ham radio club you should. Ask your county emergency management office if they have contact info or your 911 dispatcher center or at your local hospital.

I joined and gave them some bucks to help pay for towers and repeaters in the area. A lot of preppers in the group good folks to know.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And what tried-in-the-field testing has YOUR faraday thingamabobs gone through to 'guarantee' they'll work? I'd venture to say 99.9999% of the stuff out there has never been _truly_ tested.
> 
> And as for a guarantee...... once NK drops a bomb on us, do you think you're going to call up the manufacturer of your Faraday enclosures and make a claim?


That is why most of my critical gear is nested... one Faraday inside another. Even with my foil wrap, I nest it by wrapping with several layers, then wrapping that in cardboard & wrapping again in foil. I have the metal containers with steel wool seals but to be safe, the gear inside is sealed in the bags.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> do whatever you want with your invaluable and irreplaceable electronics - the military is prepping hard for an all out primary EMP attack - if you think wrapping your commo gear like a lunch box sandwich is good enough - live or die with the results .... I'm just warning the newbie preppers .....


I too prep for such an attack. Some of my gear, such as my 280 w solar panels are too large for a container or a bag. That leaves foil wrap. You have any better suggestion?

I see no reason why aluminum foil wrap should not create a perfectly fine Faraday enclosure. You have any knowledge why it is not? The foil has to be isolated from any metal in the goods you are protecting. In most cases, the cardboard box works fine, such as the box containing my well pump. The solar panels didn't come enclosed in cardboard, so I wrapped them first in my roll cardboard prior to wrapping in several layers of foil. Then I repeat the process. Why would that process produce insufficient protection from EMP?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> ...I also have other devices protected by aluminum foil wrap, such as my flex well pump in storage plus some solar panels....


*******, I was researching EMP the other day, and found some data on automobile testing that showed sensitivity to the pulse partly depended on the cars orientation. I immediately thought of you with your wrapped solar panels. You might consider orienting them in storage to be edge on to the direction of a probable EMP explosion, if there is such a thing. I've positioned mine to be edge on to Nebraska, the target of maximum effect for a high altitude device.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Drymr said:


> So far I've been collecting medical supplies, items for our bug out bags, and am working on a list of food for long term storage. Firearms is a bit of an issue up here in the north. We don't have the 2nd Amendment, but you can still buy guns. The problem is more from my wife. She doesn't want a gun in the house


Different levels of prepping which is totally up to you but if you are prepping for a long term even which will include Without Rule Of Law (WROL). If you do not have a way to protect your self then your preps will simply be taken from you. The possibility of your wife being raped or maybe even sold to a brothel could happen. I don't know what your laws are like but buy an auto loading long rifle and buy a safe to put it in. If you have restrictions on ammunition then buy what you can and then cache what you can and start the process over. Keep caching the ammunition until you have a decent amount so you will not run out during SHTF. Get training and keep training so you are proficient with it.

The next may sound harsh but man up. Tell her to bad your buying one and the reasons why and it will be safely stored in a locked safe. And then do it. What can she do about it? Not much. Now if your hurting for money and just trying to put food on the table it might be another story but since you are looking to buy some type of radio I am going to guess your not poor.

After her watching you train with it and if you can convince her to try it after giving a safety class she will like it. A lot of chicks are really timid about firearms but once they try em they want one. My daughter wants a Ruger 10/22 for Christmas. She was raised on one and now wants one of her own.


----------



## Drymr (Aug 11, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Different levels of prepping which is totally up to you but if you are prepping for a long term even which will include Without Rule Of Law (WROL). If you do not have a way to protect your self then your preps will simply be taken from you. The possibility of your wife being raped or maybe even sold to a brothel could happen. I don't know what your laws are like but buy an auto loading long rifle and buy a safe to put it in. If you have restrictions on ammunition then buy what you can and then cache what you can and start the process over. Keep caching the ammunition until you have a decent amount so you will not run out during SHTF. Get training and keep training so you are proficient with it.
> 
> The next may sound harsh but man up. Tell her to bad your buying one and the reasons why and it will be safely stored in a locked safe. And then do it. What can she do about it? Not much. Now if your hurting for money and just trying to put food on the table it might be another story but since you are looking to buy some type of radio I am going to guess your not poor.
> 
> After her watching you train with it and if you can convince her to try it after giving a safety class she will like it. A lot of chicks are really timid about firearms but once they try em they want one. My daughter wants a Ruger 10/22 for Christmas. She was raised on one and now wants one of her own.


Thanks for the advice. Attempting to work up the courage


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> ..... What can she do about it?.............


Leave you. :vs_frown:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Drymr said:


> Thanks for the advice. Attempting to work up the courage


I know how it is. My wife and I both have Alpha personalities. I pick my battles if it's worth the fight or not.

If it's worth the fight I will do it anyways. Some times she will just shake her head and other times it will be a fight. Long story short, I will just tell her it is what it is and just deal with it. You can't do shit about it. I will always try to give the reason why it was needed.

Our first generator was a fight and then we lost power for a week. She shut up about a lot of necessities.

Part of your argument if I were you I would gather world wide facts and data about crime and especially crime during SHTF. Plenty of looting data out there.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I think the best answer for your wife is you need to have patience. take the generator thingy, when the power went out that is when you say something like gee, honey wouldn't it be nice if we hade a small generator. If she reacted like my wife she said yeah go find the biggest one you can. now we have several. And she went out and looked with me. You have to kind of work it with a lot of patience. my attitude is maybe not really an Alpha in your face but more like "ok, i'll show you why" , when the shtf that's when I take charge and everyone in my family knows it not because I just jump up and start RAR RAR RAR 'ing but because they see what I am doing and start asking questions -I tell them watchy and learn this stuff can save your arse.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Leave you. :vs_frown:


Naw, not unless she is a hard core liberal socialist communist. Heck the election ended a few marriages. There are a few things that I would not choose tail over. God, the few morals that I have, values and my Constitution.

Other than that it is basically a compromise. That's all marriage is besides the love part and kids.

My wife and I have been together for around 30 years. I let her rule the roost for the most part but she knows if it I feel strongly about something bad enough that's it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernWolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas RJames


----------



## Mark Henry (Nov 13, 2017)

Good Advise.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mark Henry said:


> Good Advise.


Well thank you Mark Henry for sharing ...... glad you stopped by.


----------

